
Tech companies are building housing in cities across North America - uptown
http://www.businessinsider.com/tech-companies-housing-silicon-valley-2018-1/#y-combinator-has-started-research-on-a-project-to-design-futuristic-cities-6
======
rsbartram
I've spoken to professionals in tech construction and have indicated the same.

The reason for tech companies entering into markets like construction is the
same reason for moving into other segmented markets.

Tech companies are learning how to build houses better than the current
service providers can.

